# Overweight Cockatiel, Help.



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi all, 
This is my first post and i really need some advice! 
One of my cockatiels (female, cinnamon pearlpied, 15yo) is REALLY overweight, how can we get her to loose weight? she cannot fly so we cant think how to exercise her(have thought about walking her outside), and we have tried restricting food!
At the moment we have separated her from our other cockatiel to monitor her food intake, so shes eating mostly green veggies with restricted pellets.

She has always been large, i took her on when i left primary school, she was the school bird  the school decided i could provide her with much better care as i was leaving the school.

Shes massive! So please, any advice is better than none! 
Ive posted two pictures of her, but she doesnt look as obese in these.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Ive posted two pictures of her, but she doesnt look as obese in these.*
*------------------------------*

Where are the pix's you posted? How much dose the bird weigh? How big is the cage? How much exercise does she get?

Have you taken the bird to a avian vet to see if it is a health issue such as fatty liver, etc?


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for a reply 
I dont know why the pictures didnt upload, ill link them.
one; http://www.flickr.com/photos/sugarfilledimagination/5501177723/in/set-72157626205617372
two; http://www.flickr.com/photos/sugarfilledimagination/5501114635/in/set-72157626205617372/

her weight is 129g today, she had diabetes and fatty liver, they have both been resolved as we changed her diet and out of cage time from her previous owner.
We were at the avian vet a few weeks ago, one vet was horrified yet didnt tell us how we can help her but the other said there was nothing to worry about. 

Her cage i believe is 20"by30" shes in there on her own, we have a new cage coming its this cage - http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140527728983
Do you think bigger cage with get her to exercise more?
Shes out of the cage for hours a day, i try to get her to walk up and down the hallway but she doesnt like to without food incentive. 

Were not sure if she keeps getting an infection as shes old she keeps getting infections, we get her checked out with blood tests regularly she always comes home with anti biotics and being on that brings her weight down to 105ish.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I looked at your pix's...thanks. She is a cinnamon pearl, and appears healthy. She looks large boned so her average weight should range between 110-125 going by looking at her.

Can you be more specific on what infections she gets and what antibiotics and hopw long she has been on antibiotics. Different types of infections can cause some weight gain by the body retaining fluids. repeaded use of antibiotics especially if the same kind results in a resistence to that particular antibiotic which causes secondary new bacterial infections and yeast problems.

You mentioned fatty liver and diabetees....how long ago and how exactly was this resolved. With both illnesses there can be water retention and if that is not also resolved that could account for additional weight.

Has she been checked for metal toxicity? In looking at the pix I looked at others where she was on a cup and the cage wire looked old and rusted appearring.

The new cage looks a little excessive in height, and if you haven't got this cage yet I would suggest one that was 1 foot shorter. Tall and narrow is not good for tiels...they are not climbers and tend not to exercise as much because they will stay in one area. Ideally a cage that is longer than it is wide is better for a tiel. it is the back and forth motions in the cage that is a form of exercise to help maintain weight.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah, her usual weight is 123 i dont know why her weight has suddenly spiked, this morning (were in Australia) she weighs 126 which i am happier with.
The reason as to why i am so concerned is the fact that her previous owner clipped her wings way to harshly and frequently she doesnt know how to fly, when she gets a little freaked out she starts flapping and if you dont calm her down straight away she plummets to the floor, most times straining muscles as she lands on her tail. Its so horrible, we dont know what to do about this either, were hoping that if shes lighter she wont drop to fast and harsh.

As to what infections i dont know, the vet didnt specify even last time what exactly was wrong. We thought she was going to die, her dropping were so terrible but then her bloods were fine and we were sent home with anti bacterial and fungal meds but weren't told if she even had an infection. I dont think this vet is verry good, we travel an hour to see her but i think its time for a third opinion from somewhere else.

Do you mind linking me to this photo, ive checked the cages over and can see anything so if there is i need to rectify it.

she has supposedly been checked for everything, but right now im doubting that vet.
As for the cage, no we havnt got it yet, but i have no clue as to another one, everyone i have found wont ship to Australia. Were getting a third cockatiel so i want it to be roomy. But thank you for that cage advice, i have a bit more of an idea as to what cage is best for them, thanks


----------

